# Correction of Recent respray (advice needed)



## ghall2004 (May 3, 2011)

recent paint job

body shop have flatted back but this is what i am left with to deal with myself ( down to time constraints on my part)

swirls, trails and holograms

help :buffer:

advise please?

Will i get away with hitting it with a cutting and finishing combo?

input greatly appreciated


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would start with a mild polish and then review


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that a rover tomcat ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

that is a respray? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> that is a respray? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Body shop mopping ftw


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

they think all it takes is a wool pad 3000rpm panel done in 5mins job.....


----------



## ghall2004 (May 3, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Is that a rover tomcat ?


Yeah 94 coupe turbo


----------



## ghall2004 (May 3, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> they think all it takes is a wool pad 3000rpm panel done in 5mins job.....


Tbf

Due to many factors the final stages were not included in costs and time factors

Thanks folks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would start with something like 205 on a finishing pad and see what that does. Is it single stage paint?


----------



## ghall2004 (May 3, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> I would start with something like 205 on a finishing pad and see what that does. Is it single stage paint?


205 on a cutting pad has yielded results

Base colour and clear cost


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The really great thing about paint which is so swirled is the change after polishing is really dramatic - very satisfying


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ghall2004 said:


> Yeah 94 coupe turbo


is it sad i guessed that from the bonnet bulge and the door handles ? the handles are same as my zr lol


----------

